# Dx code for Seasonal Affect Disorder



## kcaskey03 (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to code for seasonal affect disorder? 
thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Feb 15, 2012)

Look in the the 301 codes since there is no specific code for SAD.


----------



## OregonCoder (Feb 15, 2012)

Our practice uses 296.99  Episodic Mood Disorder


----------



## cblack712 (Feb 20, 2012)

We have been instructed to use 296.99 -- specified type NEC affective mood disorder


----------

